# Outfitter busted



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

From Sunday's Cincinnati Enquirer...
There were track marks of four-wheel drives. Piles of dead deer.

And sometimes late at night, Evelyn Butts would look out the window at her 100-acre property and see lights flickering in the woods.

None of that made sense - until authorities began investigating a Sharonville man for a wildlife scheme in Adams County that netted more than $80,000 from dozens of hunters and took advantage of elderly property owners.

"I'm angry, disgusted and annoyed," Butts said. "I'm a 73-year-old lady, and you better bet I'm not gonna sit on this. Oh my goodness - I feel violated."

Butts, like many others in rural Adams County, owns property that stretches into the woods and well beyond the line of sight from her home. She is one of at least half a dozen property owners who recently discovered that a stranger had been leading hunters onto their property in search of deer and turkey.

That stranger, investigators say, is Joseph Todd Payne, who faces several wildlife charges that are third- and fourth-degree misdemeanors. More charges are pending. He is scheduled to appear in Adams County Court in April.

Payne allegedly charged hunters $1,200 to $1,500 for five-day deer and turkey hunts on land he didn't own. The 30-year-old helped start a company called Lethal Impact Outfitters, which provides deer and turkey hunting guide services. The company's Web site touts "trophy class whitetails" and more than 2,000 acres of "private low-pressure" hunting in Jackson and Adams counties.

Payne's business, which was in operation for several years, wasn't short on customers.

"It's a growing industry," said Joel Buddelmeyer, investigator with the Ohio Division of Wildlife. "There's a lot of money to be made, especially with out-of-state hunters from Georgia, Tennessee and North Carolina. We have bigger and better deer here."

Payne's alleged scheme didn't land on the radar until last January, when a property caretaker noticed several people hunting. The hunters said they paid Payne to hunt there and showed written permission slips issued by Lethal Impact Outfitters.

An undercover investigation revealed several parcels of land being used.

A search warrant was issued earlier this month on Payne's Sharonville home, where authorities confiscated computers, journals, records and receipts.

Most of the property owners, such as Helen Haverland, 83, do not live on the land. Haverland said her land is used for farming and is usually unregulated. She said she allowed hunting on her property years ago but has since posted signs that forbid it.

Butts also has "no trespassing" signs and said part of her land is fenced, but there's no way for her to regulate so many acres.

"It makes me angry to think that people profit from bringing other people into my property," Butts said. "It makes me so angry. They don't pay my taxes. They have no right to be here, and to think they've made a profit off of it."

Hundreds of acres of open land in Adams County go without watch, she said.

No license is required to be a hunting guide, and the only way for wildlife officers to know someone has trespassed is through public complaint, Buddelmeyer said.

"We're getting more and more deer guides in Ohio, and the Division of Wildlife doesn't have any regulations on them," he said.

Butts isn't sure what she'll do to protect her land.

"You can't put up a fence around 100 acres of land, and they won't stay out because of a trespassing sign," she said. "I never know who's back there."


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

They should smack this guy down as hard as possible - he knew darn well what he was doing. Sad, but far too many out of state and elderly landowners get taken advantage of by tresspassers. This is even worse!

I think Ohio really needs to start forcing guides and outfitters selling hunts for profit to pass some sort of exam which includes ethics and a background check. They should have to purchase a guide license and register with the state. You break any major rules, or pull crap like this and bye bye license!

As it stands, anybody can claim to be an outfitter and sell hunts to unsuspecting "clients". With the attention Ohio is getting it sure isn't hard to sell hunts to out of staters for a nice wad of cash. Now we even have common felons with no hunting experience selling hunts via the web. Too much of this crap happening due to the lack of any rules, permits, licenses.


----------



## coachmitchel (Mar 13, 2009)

sad story, had the dame thing happen on an uncle's farm in indiana. DNR finally got them.


----------



## ontheattack (Aug 27, 2006)

I agree, maybe they could do some type of registering like charter captains on erie.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

ink what makes this worse than your usual trespassing is that he made up false permission slips. That should count as some sort of fraud or counterfeiting. Get a heavier book, then throw it at him until you are tired. Then have another judge throw it for a while. He acted with absolute disregard for the law and also with sneaky forethought. Nefarious indeed.

Huntinbull


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

In WV you have to show proof of ins.,,,,, buss. lisc.,,,all that before the allow you APPLY to be a guide, Then they(DNR) come to your place of bussiness and interview you. EVERY YEAR. and (AT any point in time come check you out )even at night.......... It works but well worth it, WVDNR knows who's guiding who,, and are VERY stickt on the laws.
My wife is going thru the process, to guide the wife's while I guide husbands,,tourists etc.

wow that makes me sad for the landowners for not getting a cut!!!!!


John
McGregor Mountain Rod and Gun.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm glad to see he got caught...take him for all he's worth.


----------

